# Would you call this disrespect?



## scaredykat (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, we were at the casino with his family. I told him I was tired and wanted to go back to the room but we ended up going back into the casino. When his mom said she was going to the room time to go. He finished what he was doing and we left.

Whenever she wants stuff moved or built. He is right there when she calls. Me.....still waiting on the living room to be moved(about a month) and two weeks for a shelf unit to be built. 


What do you think?


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

You feel he is putting you second. I get that. It is annoying. 

If there are no other MIL problems, you could just let it pass. He probably did not want to leave an older woman alone at the casino and felt you were able to go up by yourself. 

Concerning the building of cabinets, same thing.

You could say that it does make you feel a bit bad, and see what his reaction is. Or try something flirtatious or romantic and allude to the situation.... like saying "Honey, **kiss kiss* when are you going to build OUR shelf unit and move the furniture *kiss kiss*...


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Whether or not it is disrespectful depends on the overall dynamics of the situation. 

How much later did he agree to go to the room at his mother's request? If it was an hour later, it could just be that he became tired himself. 

Have you asked him directly why he refused your request and complied with hers? I truly believe that more than half of the threads here would not exist if people would just talk to one another.


----------



## cons (Aug 13, 2013)

Did you share your feelings about these situations with him? If so, what did he say?


----------

